# Anyone carry a P345



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

I am used to slide mounted safeties. I started out shooting 3rd gen s&w and beretta 92s. I am considering picking up a Ruger P345 online. The biggest problem is I can't find one locally to hold first. I like the idea of a single stack 45 with a slide mounted safety but I worry that it might be to big.

So does anyone carry one? How do you carry and what holster? Any other suggestions for a single stack 45 w/ a slide mounted safety? Like I said I am experienced in the 3rd gen S&Ws but in 9mm. What models compact 45s are there?


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

p345 is a nice gun but older and big and heavy. glock makes a model 36 single stack 6+1 but no safety. smith m&p series has a safety. ruger has a new sr45 that just came out and sig must have something similar. i know this doesn't directly answer your question but this is where i would be looking for quality.


----------



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks. I would prefer a slide mounted safety. The only current productions 45s with slide mounted safety & decockers can think of are the Stoeger Cougar, Beretta Px4 and Magnum Research Baby Eagle. Any I am missing?


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

most of my guns are the aforementioned. sorry i don't have any more ideas.


----------

